# Please be careful



## Imissmygirls

News has a local farm gal , age *62*, airlifted to hospital after her husband found her in the pasture.  She is in fair condition. She had been assisting a calving and the bull came after her and rolled her around.  Not sure how long she had lain in the pasture til he got home from work.
This gal has been a working farm wife all her life so she certainly knew her animals.
They had never had a problem with the bull before ( and won't anymore.)
Please, be careful.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good reminder!  We had a couple deaths here over the winter due to bulls.

Many are in the fields or heading there before long, please becareful there too! There have been a few deaths here already and they were preventable.

*REMEMBER SAFTEY!* Shut equipment down before working on them and look before moving any equipment or tractors, etc.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Another safety tip:  Never turn your back on a bull.  Or any cow, for that matter.  I've been charged with my back turned.  They'll just wait for it...


----------



## wynedot55

thats sad you hear of a few veteran cattlewemen an cattlemen that get hurt or killed.you cant ever tell when they are going to snapp.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

There was a 4 year old boy, in I believe Ohio, that was run over. He was riding on the tractor fender with his dad driving. His dad turned to check on the equipment behind and the boy fell off. A very sad and preventable tradgety. So, it's not all veteran cattle men and women. Some are children too.


----------



## wynedot55

i know what you mean kitty.ive rode on a few tractor fenders in my life.you have tobe real careful working with an around lil 1s.we are soft an let them go with us as we work.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i know what you mean kitty.ive rode on a few tractor fenders in my life.you have tobe real careful working with an around lil 1s.we are soft an let them go with us as we work.


Then tractors with cabs are needed. It's the only way the girls go on the tractors with us to do fieldwork.


----------



## Thewife

I guess I won't mention the stupid thing I did last night!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I guess I won't mention the stupid thing I did last night!


BECAREFUL! SAFTEY first. We want you around for a long time to come!


----------



## jhm47

AND PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!    DEHORN those cattle.  Either naturally by using a polled bull, or do it manually.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

On the news this morning is the story of a man that was driving his tractor up the driveway. The tractor had a mechanical failure, he lost control and was ejected. He was airlifted to the hospital.

So, even simple tasks can be dangerous.


----------



## wynedot55

yes an those are the 1s that can really hurt or kill you.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Yikes.  These stories are all so sad...

I don't think I trust my dad's tractor anymore... I keeps acting up.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I can't even begin to think about telling you folks about the personal and tragic experience of what a piece of machinery can do to take away a loved one...make that loved one my own dad...and make that piece of machinery a drive-shaft (PTO) on a grain truck one winter afternoon after packing bales home...   That was a really hard hit for us all.  Still not really over it.

I also had my great grandpa killed by a bull many years ago (long before I was born).  Can't remember the story, but it was probably a Red Angus that got a little cheesed off of being cornered away from his ladies, or something like that.


----------



## Imissmygirls

wrb, those PTOs were/are nasty. So sorry about your dad.
 My mother always insisted that Pop wear only pure cotton overalls so they would rip if they got caught on something. Cotton/poly denim never rips.
That would assume that the wearer would end up in a position where he could have clothes ripped rather than a body. Doesn't always happen that way.
Havent'' I read somewhere that farming is the second most dangerous occupation?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Thank you IMMG.  And yes, I have heard as well that farming is considered to be the 2nd most dangerous occupation to be involved in.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Thank you IMMG.  And yes, I have heard as well that farming is considered to be the 2nd most dangerous occupation to be involved in.


Gosh, WRB, 

And I can easily see why farming is so high on the list of dangerous jobs.  Isn't the most dangerous oil rigging?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you IMMG.  And yes, I have heard as well that farming is considered to be the 2nd most dangerous occupation to be involved in.
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, WRB,
> 
> And I can easily see why farming is so high on the list of dangerous jobs.  Isn't the most dangerous oil rigging?
Click to expand...

Yes, thanks.

Oil rigging, as well as mining, are considered THE most dangerous.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We lost two over the weekend. 

A seventeen year old:
While doing some repair work, a cable broke which caused the boy and the unloader to plummet nearly 80 feet. 

A 64-year-old man died Saturday after his tractor overturned on him on a steep gravel hill in the township of Lucas.

Please becareful out there. Whether it's working with animals or equipment remember saftey first!


----------



## wynedot55

thats so sad kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thats so sad kitty.


Yes, it is.


----------



## haviris

A few years ago we were having a b-day party at my sister's house, lots of kids so it was loud. After we left my nephew, who was 4 at the time, told my sister he heard someone yelling, and it sounded like they were saying Help! They went and checked it out and a neighbor (or I don't think it was the neighbor, I think it was a guy he hired for something) had gotten upside down in a pond, I think on a Four Wheeler (could have been a tractor or some other machinery), anyway he'd been there over 2 hours keeping his head out of the water and yelling for help, he was there during the party, I'm not sure how much longer he would have lasted. I really don't think he would have made it if my nephew hadn't heard him. My nephew got his pic in the paper.

Anyway, I thought this kind of related so thought I'd share!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Four Wheelers are a very big part of farm life today. So, yes it would fit here.


----------



## Imissmygirls

I do wish old farmers would use some of their common sense and not topple tractors.  It seems we lose at least one every year to a turnover. They are usually over 55 and Danggit... they KNOW better.
But then again, there is nothing in the world more stubborn and independent and determined than a farmer.
Unless it's a farmer's wife.
Ladies...demand that your man be careful!

And I trust Wynedot has no dangerous hills on his Texas spread!


So sorry to hear your sad news, Kitty.


----------



## wynedot55

when you hear of things happening like that.they mostly think i can do this without getting hurt.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> when you hear of things happening like that.they mostly think i can do this without getting hurt.


The old it won't happen to me, attitude.


----------



## wynedot55

right or i wont get hurt to bad.


----------



## Thewife

Hubbys favorite line is "it'll be fine!"
When ever he says that, I cringe!

My ex lost an uncle to a tractor roll over, years ago. Even though it would take a lot to roll my tractor over, I freak out on any kind of slope!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

thewife said:
			
		

> Hubbys favorite line is "it'll be fine!"
> When ever he says that, I cringe!
> 
> My ex lost an uncle to a tractor roll over, years ago. Even though it would take a lot to roll my tractor over, I freak out on any kind of slope!


Yikes.    I'll never look at a tractor the same way after reading these posts!


----------



## Imissmygirls

GFG, if we succeed in making you think about it, we are content. Tractors are not toys, regardless of the John Deere mystique.


We built this house into the only bad hill on the farm. Pop was glad to be rid of it.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> GFG, if we succeed in making you think about it, we are content. Tractors are not toys, regardless of the John Deere mystique.
> 
> 
> We built this house into the only bad hill on the farm. Pop was glad to be rid of it.


My dad never gave me the chance to think tractors as toys.  And we don't use John Deere.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Imissmygirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GFG, if we succeed in making you think about it, we are content. Tractors are not toys, regardless of the John Deere mystique.
> 
> 
> We built this house into the only bad hill on the farm. Pop was glad to be rid of it.
> 
> 
> 
> My dad never gave me the chance to think tractors as toys.  And we don't use John Deere.
Click to expand...

Good for your Dad! Tractors are a great piece of equipment on the farm but, they need to be treated with proper respect as does all farm equipment.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imissmygirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GFG, if we succeed in making you think about it, we are content. Tractors are not toys, regardless of the John Deere mystique.
> 
> 
> We built this house into the only bad hill on the farm. Pop was glad to be rid of it.
> 
> 
> 
> My dad never gave me the chance to think tractors as toys.  And we don't use John Deere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for your Dad! Tractors are a great piece of equipment on the farm but, they need to be treated with proper respect as does all farm equipment.
Click to expand...

Yes, he is a wonderful Dad, and I am proud to be his child.  I'll tell him you said that, by the way.


----------



## Scout

thewife said:
			
		

> Hubbys favorite line is "it'll be fine!"
> When ever he says that, I cringe!
> 
> My ex lost an uncle to a tractor roll over, years ago. Even though it would take a lot to roll my tractor over, I freak out on any kind of slope!


I've rolled a tractor once (new land I wasn't used to, aparently there was a ditch I ran into or somethin) ended up in the hospital for a LONG time, broke a rib and it shot thru one of my lungs, not to mention almost every bone in my body was broke, I was in a coma for about a week my folks said, it cracked my skull open. So I still cringe goin over any tiny little slope, hole, or whatever, and I've been doin this stuff my entire life.

My Great great Grandpa brought the first John Deere's to Oklahoma, just thought I'd share LOL.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Lost another one over this past weekend. A 52 year old man.



> Monroe County Sheriff Dennis Pedersen says the man was working with his 59-year-old girlfriend to get a piece of equipment set up to disc a field. The man was between the equipment and the tractor and his girlfriend was on the tractor. The sheriff says he got caught and was backed over.


----------



## wynedot55

you can tell panting season is here.alot of injuries an deaths.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Fall harvest is bad too.


----------



## wynedot55

yes i think fall chopping is 3x as bad.because every1 is in a hurry to get the corn crop in.


----------



## Imissmygirls

Farmers are gettign fewer and fewer without  all these accidents.
Remind me never to get between my man and his implements.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A 14 year old was killed this last weekend.

Her 16 year old brother was pulling, with a skidsteer, a tractor that wouldn't start. She was driving the tractor. Both the skidsteer and the tractor over turned. She was pinned under the tractor and died instantly. Her brother is fine.

Please be careful and don't have the kids doing things that they shouldn't be doing.


----------



## wynedot55

now thats so sad to hear.thats 1 of the reasons i like working alone.because if something goes haywire im the only 1 that could get hurt or worse die.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A 14 year old boy was killed hauling a load of hay. The wagon ended up over turned in the ditch pulling the tractor with. The boy was pinned and dead on the scene. 

Please, Please be careful even with seemingly simple jobs on the farms!


----------



## wynedot55

so sad


----------



## WildRoseBeef

There was a 75 y.o. lady that got crushed by a bull near town (Barrhead, AB) yesterday morning.  The STARS air ambulance had to come out to take her to Edmonton to one of the hospitals there.  She's currently listed in stable but critical condition.  I hope she pulls thru.

So please, please do not take bulls for granted; they can be very unpredictable, and hurt you even if they're just backing up (with you between them and the fence) to get out.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I hope she gets better!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

In the area a guy chasing beef cows, that had gotten out, with the tractor, turned the corner to short and rolled the tractor. He is pretty busted up. 10 ribs broke and crossed over each other in his back. 3 ribs broke in the front-right at the sternum. Collapsed lung. It's going to be a long time before he can do anything. 

One of the neighborhood gals is cutting the hay for them. I guess she will be raking it too. He bought a round baler earlier this year. If it's working alright I would imagine she will bale it too.


----------



## wynedot55

now thats bad.every1 needs tobe careful no matter what they are doing.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

From weau.com 

A man is thrown from his tractor and pinned beneath the wheel Sunday morning.

The La Crosse Sheriffs Department says the man was mowing weeds just after 10:00 Sunday morning in the town of Greenfield on Breidel Coulee Road when the accident happened.

Deputies say the tractor he was driving hit a stump and he was thrown from the vehicle and pinned beneath the back wheel.

The department says he was taken to a La Crosse area hospital with unknown injuries.


----------



## jhm47

Guess he shoulda gone to church instead of mowing his ditch.  LOL!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Guess he shoulda gone to church instead of mowing his ditch.  LOL!


Maybe he went Saturday night. 

I'm wondering if he was mowing his own ditch or if he was working for the township and mowing the ditches.


----------



## mully

Farm life can hurt you or worse. Years ago i saw a movie about a boy that got caught under a moving tractor and ever since I think about that when I hop on the tractor. Be careful everyone !!


----------



## Thewife

Recently the feed store guy told of us some guy that got caught in the PTO. I guess he survived, but got beat up pretty bad.

If I have to get off the tractor for any reason anymore, I just shut the whole thing down!

Of course then I forget to turn PTO to "off" position and sit there like an idiot wondering why the tractor won't start up again! 
(it's gotta be the blond polish thing)


----------



## Imissmygirls

This post gets bumped to the top way too many times, but if it makes us think before we do something--YYEEAAAHHH!

Re: PTO's  My mom always insisted Pop's overalls were pure cotton instead of the longwearing blends.  The Reason?  Cotton will tear if caught, the blends are too strong and won't rip.  She'd rather mend a rip than have him lose a limb if caught in a PTO or other moving machine part.
Once in his later years, he actually did have a pants leg ripped off when it caught in an elevator.
Something to think about!


----------



## lupinfarm

Be careful with horses too, although your family horse might not mean bad... a playful horse is not a horse to have your back to in a field. Earlier this summer our pony got a bit of wind under wings and was rather hyper and almost hit me when she bucked away from the gate.


----------



## jhm47

When I was in high school (more years ago than most of you have been alive), one of our neighbors got caught in a PTO while he was grinding hay for another neighbor.  He was wearing a heavy parka, and according to witnesses, it was estimated that he went around and around for about three hours.  There was nothing recognizable of the body, except the part that was still in the parka.  He was a very big strong man, and one of the toughest men I have ever met, but tractor horsepower and PTO will win every time.  BE CAREFUL!


----------

